
Ask HN: Who Might Be a User of Our CV Tech? - NewAcct1234
Hey HN,<p>As a side project, me and some colleagues built a software platform where you can use a webcam to track and monitor repetitive motions&#x2F;tasks, powered by machine learning algorithms.<p>How it works: if you show the software a short 2 min video clip of e.g. a machine performing a task 10 times, the software learns to look for and recognize that task in real time. It can then report number of occurrences per hour or per day, alert you when output drops below some threshold of #tasks per hour, etc. Runs on a standard webcam and modern laptop (or embedded computer), and can generalize to most visual tasks with a distinct rhythm&#x2F;pattern.<p>We&#x27;re trying to brainstorm some client use cases and see if the tech can be used or modified to solve a meaningful problem. Would love to hear your ideas, and if you&#x27;d like to learn more about what we built feel free to leave an email address.
======
gus_massa
Do you have an online demo? Is it possible or the processing is too heavy for
that?

~~~
NewAcct1234
If someone in particular wants to see, we can e-mail links to some of our
internal demo videos.

~~~
gus_massa
Just a comment: The email field in the HN registration is private. If you want
to make it public you should put it in the "about" field.

Also, perhaps you should get an account with a more relevant name.

------
billconan
count push-ups in gym?

~~~
NewAcct1234
Is that really solving a problem? We can count repetitive human motions with a
fixed camera. Thought briefly about sports but didn't think this kind of
counting would be that valuable. But it could detect form breakdown, i.e.
sloppy pushups.

